# Window Seat I just built



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

I am in the process of rebuilding a house from 1850, this is my house so the woodwork in some of the house is way more then in a normal house but I want it to show what I can do. 

This is a window seat that I built for our bathroom. I will post some more things that I am doing as well.

Rob


----------



## ligyron (Dec 28, 2013)

What kind of wood is that and is it getting stained or primed? looks good


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Must be a big bathroom. Looks great, very decorative. Are you adding a cushion?


















.


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

I really love using poplar, great wood for painting and I buy it from my buddy at the mill for about $1.40 per board foot a full 4/4 with 1 straight line rip and both sides planed. I own a molder so all the pieces of molding I make myself cause I hate what the box store has to offer. This piece will be painted but it could just as easily be stained by first dying it and then staining it. Dying it would bring all the colors together to be uniform which allows the stain to be more natural.



This house was a complete gut job, bought the house in a small town for $9000 and another one for $11,000. When I got this house it was quite common but I have re-done everything.

if you want to see more you can follow it on FB: https://www.facebook.com/RehabOnKansasSt


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

By the way, yes it will have a 3/4" plywood which is upholstered and piano hinged for easy access. This sits above a heater vent and that is why I have a vent in the front.


----------



## ligyron (Dec 28, 2013)

Just checked out your fb page looks nice. Any reason you dont just use mdf for trim since its just getting painted (semi gloss white i assume)

Everywhere ive been use mdf for trim and benches and shelves and most millwork. Wood os used when its getting stained like a mantle or pantry door.


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

While you are right MDF would be the choice but I actually like working with wood. For one the blades for the Woodmaster do get sold in carbide however they are 5-10x's as much and if I dont use them the blades will get dull pretty fast. Running poplar I can make upward of 2000 lin ft before I need a sharpening. Also I buy my wood from a mill not a home center and some of my boards are 16" wide which allows me design freedom. Below is a good example of what I mean. The fluted trim is 13/16" while my headers first layer (what sits on the trim is 15/16", you just cannot do that with MDF. MDF has its place I just dont like it. Plus I hate the dust from MDF.

MDF = $26 per sheet
Poplar = $1.40 per bf or $45 per 32 sf (same sf as the MDF quoted)

My choice will always be wood and 90% of the time will be poplar.


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> Must be a big bathroom. Looks great, very decorative. Are you adding a cushion? QUOTE]
> 
> Our bathroom was a 3rd bedroom in a 1200 sf house. We made the original bathroom (which was 32sf) the powder room and turned a 13' x 14' bedroom into a nice bathroom with walk in shower, whirlpool bath, fireplace, floor to ceiling mirror, TV with tons of stuff going on. Going to be very ornate once I am done.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Seat looks GREAT!!! Keep showing off, your place looks nice so far!! I like the window decor. 

MDF.....NO WAY. wood all the way!!!!! I guess it's for some people and to each his own opinion BUT NOT my jobs, I see TOO much of it moving aaround....MC changes drive it wilder than any real wood.

Keep the pics coming!!!


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with MDF as a building material but just not in my shop. I do all my own millwork at all kinds of thicknesses from 4/4 - 10/4 and work a lot with live edge wood, in fact that is what I am doing the breakfast side of my island as well as the top. The cooking side we havent decided on granite, marble or wood. If you are trying to keep the cost down and dont need to customize your wood to meet a certain specs then MDF is fine.

Real wood - really nice!
Rob


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Schramm,
I like your quote!!! And I don't find many people that paid for lesser workmanship like my pricing to rebuild and correct their problems either.

I guess after going through the age/world of particle wood and masonite I'm leery about certain products, they may have special places but I look at LONG term duration......mmmmm I guess I'm telling my age now....LOL. 

No more ranting....you do beautiful workmanship and I'm proud to see others taking the time to do the simple things right.


----------



## Treeoflifestairs.com (Jan 9, 2012)

It always surprises me to hear home prices in other places. $9,000 is incredible even for a place that you're gutting.


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

All said and done I will have about $120K in the house when I am done but that will not only include the most high tech upgraded 1850's home but also a 40x50 building in the back as well as a 3 car garage. Should give me plenty of space for woodworking and also a garage for my toys!
I do not do woodworking for living (though I would like to from time to time). My primary work is a mirror designer and manufacturer. The funny thing is I do not know of a contractor in my area (small town area) that will take the time to build anything of quality, in fact I do not think that many of them own a level or understand how to properly use a shim. Most of them consider close ok. I was installing a mirror for a friend in their bar and there was a trim carpenter there doing an install of some moldings and he didnt understand how to use a low angle block plane to plain the back of trim for adjustments. I think the world is riddled with YouTube carpenters with NO hands on experience. Dont get me wrong YouTube carpentry is fine if you are doing it for yourself but if you are going into the workplace with only a youtube education in carpentry your doing it wrong!


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm seeing most contractors don't know their trade and sub most of it out meaning usually that's 2 involved that don't know if it's correct or not. SAD, SAD, SAD. All they need around here is a truck, hammer and saw...and most already have the truck!!! LOL. 

I'm working on one project now the "GC" wired/or had wired in some things and in the haywire (pun intended) of things blowing two fan units I was called in....the bathroom was completely done....I had them remove a large plastered section of wall and expose all the problems so I can trace and do proper repairs....they weren't happy. They wanted to do holes and check....I let them know IF THEY had done it legally and correctly by a lisc'd person this wouldn't be happening...where's your permit???. He played dumb and said he didn't know. People don't realize the risk of using these people...a non lisc'd plumber can only make a stink in the house...a bad electrical job can cause FIRE and DEATH.


----------



## LeeDavid (Dec 12, 2013)

Nice work! I enjoyed checking out your FB page...looking forward to more updates and photos.

Lee


----------

